# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Ucisk w Klatce Piersiowej + niemożność wzięcia pełnego wdechu

## Michal11279

Witam od półtora tygodnia mam problemy. 26 sierpnia obudziłem się z silnym bólem pleców,kregosłupa i klatki piersiowej. Później poczułem że nie moge wziąść pełnego wdechu a gdy się udało za 10 próbą to zaczęlo mnie kłuć w klatce piersiowej.Leżałem 1 dzień w domu bo myślałem że przejdzie ponieważ w weekend Grałem w Piłke nożną i myślałem że może gdzieś zostałem uderzony lub coś mi się nadwyrężyło gdy nie przechodziło to poszedłem do  lekarze pierwszego Kontaktu. Zostało mi zrobione  Pomiar Ciśnienia tętniczego  ,EKG 2 razy i  RTG Klatki piersiowej i wszystko wyszło dobre  jedynie w RTG miałem drobne zrosty pozapalne na zarysie lewej kopuły przepony.Mocz i Krew dolna granica normy . Poczym Internista stwierdził że nie wie jak mi pomóc i dał mi skierwanie do szpitala. Po 2 dniach poszedłem do szpitala ze skierwaniem tam zrobili mi znów EKG i Pomiar ciśnienia tętniczego i wyszło w porządu. Lekarz zobaczył zdjęcie RTG Klatki piersiowej i powiedział że to raczej jest spowodowane Jakimś nerwobólem mieśni czy czymś podobnym lecz nie potrafił mi tego wytłumaczyć i przepisał mi Xefo rapid i Mydocalm Forte 10 dniowa kuracja.Biore 6 dzień i żadnej poprawy nie wiem już co mam robić.Proszę o jakąś diagnoze.

----------

